# Square Enix Teaser Site- The World Ends With You Related?



## granville (Aug 20, 2012)

​Square Enix has launched a new teaser site that might get some attention from those who have fond memories of a certain hit DS RPG. It contains a stylish countdown that is set to end in a bit under 7 days from now. Fans may recognize the timer font from the popular DS RPG The World Ends With You (AKA It's a Wonderful World in Japan). A game whose plot itself revolves around countdown timers. People have also dissected parts of the site and have found that each day the counter ticks off, a music file is scheduled to play at the teaser page. The first piece of music playing today has some basic percussion, but with each day that passes another layer of instrumentation is added to eventually form a recognizable tune. The piece that plays is "Calling" one of the main tunes of the original The World Ends With You. Lyrics are even added in on the final day.

As you may or may not know, discussion about a potential followup to The World Ends With You has been brewing throughout the past year. Tetsuya Nomura has expressed clear interest that he wishes to develop a sequel (his name by the way is at the bottom of this teaser page). And one of the worlds in the new Kingdom Hearts 3D Dream Drop Distance for the Nintendo 3DS contains cameos of the main characters from TWEWY (Neku, Shiki, Joshua, Beat, and Rhyme) in place of the traditional Final Fantasy cameos. With this new teaser site it is quite clear that something is about to be announced regarding The World Ends With You. This is all we know at this time (we don't know the system it's on either). We'll know just what we're dealing with in just under a week though!
Square Enix Teaser Site
Full Song From Site


----------



## BloodWolfJW (Aug 20, 2012)

I absoulutely KNEW it was coming!! I've been waiting for this for years now, and my dream has come true!!

I have the copies of The World Ends With You, one I play, one as a spare, and one still in the packaging...


----------



## ShadowFyre (Aug 20, 2012)

Trying to hold off getting a 3DS but...God dammit Square Enix xD


----------



## granville (Aug 20, 2012)

At this point I wouldn't even call this much of a rumor. As if the font of the counter and the art (as well as the developer names below) didn't give away enough, the music files found did. And with all the buildup with developer hints and Kingdom Hearts cameos. SOMETHING TWEWY is inevitable. Whether a port, remake, sequel, or whatever.




ShadowFyre said:


> Trying to hold off getting a 3DS but...God dammit Square Enix xD


Well we don't even have a confirmed system if this is indeed a game. 3DS is probably a pretty good chance at least though. Though I guess they could pull something and put it on phones (which would be a funny move considering the game's reliance on phones plot-wise).


----------



## Hells Malice (Aug 20, 2012)

My body is ready Squeenix

EDIT: Squeenix y u suck.


----------



## BloodWolfJW (Aug 20, 2012)

I've never been this happy! Gonna go breakout the old cartridge and give a run for its money. This should be the...sixth...wait, no, seventh time I'll beat it.


----------



## granville (Aug 20, 2012)

Oh and Tokyo Game Show is next month. Shouldn't be any lack of information in the near future at least.


----------



## Fear Zoa (Aug 20, 2012)

I'd love a TWEWY sequel for 3ds, Might even help raise 3ds sales seeing how popular the original was. 
I wonder if square enix can pull it off again though, its not easy making to sequel to a highly regarded game.


----------



## ShadowFyre (Aug 20, 2012)

I'm just hoping its not a direct sequel to the original game. Maybe a new story w/ the same mechanics.


----------



## Narayan (Aug 20, 2012)

yay twewy! it also has _subaseka_ on the url. form the japanese name, _suba_rashiki kono _seka_i.

what's the white thing below the timer though? any info on that?


----------



## granville (Aug 20, 2012)

With how obvious they made this teaser, I almost wonder why they even bothered to tease it at all and not just announce it outright lol! The background appears to be a silhouette of the 104 building too-


----------



## dgwillia (Aug 20, 2012)

A 3DS remake of TWEWY would be epic, that or a sequel or something. Then again....i never finished the original lol


----------



## mrtofu (Aug 20, 2012)

deleted


----------



## FieryFiend (Aug 20, 2012)

THIS IS THE MOST AWESOME THING EVER


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Aug 20, 2012)

My fucking unknown god~~


This looks like sex!!!






I'm READY


----------



## Densetsu (Aug 20, 2012)

Definitely related to _The World Ends With You_.  The address for the site is http://www.square-enix.co.jp/*subaseka*/.  "SubaSeka" is short for the Japanese title of the game, _Subarashiki Kono Sekai_.

*EDIT*
D'oh!  That's what I get for not reading the previous posts.  Damn you, Narayan 



Narayan said:


> yay twewy! it also has _subaseka_ on the url. form the japanese name, _suba_rashiki kono _seka_i.
> 
> what's the white thing below the timer though? any info on that?


What white thing?


----------



## FieryFiend (Aug 20, 2012)

Densetsu said:


> What white thing?



after seeing that I noticed that the exact time is related to your own time settings, I have 14 hours and a half left while you have 21. So I thought I would take advantage of that and change my own date and after refreshing the page I got.... nothing ._.
They didn't add the images for later days yet or something.


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Aug 20, 2012)

http://www.square-en...a/images/NCQKL/*main_bg_6days*.jpg

new image each day?


HYPE!
..........
Time to start play the first one again on my DS phat.

EDIT: Found some more stuff in script file:
SQUARE ENIX CO., LTD. All Rights Reserved. CHARACTER DESIGN:TETSUYA NOMURA &* GEN KOBAYASHI*

Gen Kobayashi = An artist best known for providing the character designs for The World Ends With You. He was trained by Tetsuya Nomura to mimic his art style; however, as evidenced by his work on the SaGa 2 DS remake, his own art style is quite different.

EDIT2: Played around with the image url and was able to get as far as to the day 3 image:


Spoiler


----------



## DarkShinigami (Aug 20, 2012)

seeing the teaser page i just had a acute heartattack and a fangasm so se need to send me new pants

that silhouette is most definitely the 104


----------



## Narayan (Aug 20, 2012)

Densetsu said:


> D'oh!  That's what I get for not reading the previous posts.  Damn you, Narayan





Densetsu said:


> Narayan said:
> 
> 
> > yay twewy! it also has _subaseka_ on the url. form the japanese name, _suba_rashiki kono _seka_i.
> ...


oh, it's the BGM version [numbers] 
it only shows white on me, 



Spoiler


----------



## boktor666 (Aug 20, 2012)

Oh yes, it's coming! looking at the more revealed teaser image, I can now throw in the following speculation possibility: The sky looks arty, more arty than normal. Could the Higher Planes be involved on this one?


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Aug 20, 2012)

HELL
FUCKING
YES!
One of my favorite RPG's on the DS, not counting SMT stuff. Can't wait to see what comes of this


----------



## Shiro09 (Aug 20, 2012)

YES! Nose bleed. I assume the countdown means the good news. I can also tell by the font of the numbers that this is from TWEWY. I also think Nomura said that the TWEWY characters from Kingdom Hearts 3D, was a sign for something to come.


----------



## raulpica (Aug 20, 2012)

*starts throwing money at the screen*

GET MY FREAKING MONEY SQUEENIX


----------



## boktor666 (Aug 20, 2012)

Now we only have to wait for teh official hype thread.


----------



## Sonic4Ever (Aug 20, 2012)

Rumours say it's a mobile game.


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Aug 20, 2012)

Sonic4Ever said:


> Rumours say it's a mobile game.


I'm not going to believe that rumor.
If it's translated from japanese it can be a wrong translation and actually be portable and not mobile.

EDIT: Thinking back on the secret ending and the change of title in the first game, you think this one might be named "the world begins with you"? (nah...)

also I remember when this soundtrack played the battles auto felt epic XD

[yt]S_qXcOjI9oI[/yt]


----------



## Issac (Aug 20, 2012)

I better try out the first game again. Didn't like it the first time i tried it, just when it was released, because of the dual-characters-at-the-same-time-battle-thingy... But then (almost) everyone turned out to love it...


----------



## boktor666 (Aug 20, 2012)

I can now officially say, the song you're hearing on the teaser is something like CALLING, but its in fact likely to be Twister, the theme song from the first game


----------



## MegaAce™ (Aug 20, 2012)

boktor666 said:


> I can now officially say, the song you're hearing on the teaser is something like CALLING, but its in fact likely to be Twister, the theme song from the first game



Sounds a lot like CALLING to me.


Spoiler



http://www.square-enix.co.jp/subaseka/images/NCQKL/sound_3days.mp3
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LYw2xCuFZgg


----------



## Hells Malice (Aug 20, 2012)

Issac said:


> I better try out the first game again. Didn't like it the first time i tried it, just when it was released, because of the dual-characters-at-the-same-time-battle-thingy... But then (almost) everyone turned out to love it...



Just turn the top screen to auto and forget about it.
You only need to pay attention to it if you keep yourself heavily underleveled or are playing on hard early on.
You only NEED the top screen for some advanced crap like a few later bosses on the hardest difficulty.


----------



## Narayan (Aug 20, 2012)

Hells Malice said:


> Issac said:
> 
> 
> > I better try out the first game again. Didn't like it the first time i tried it, just when it was released, because of the dual-characters-at-the-same-time-battle-thingy... But then (almost) everyone turned out to love it...
> ...


i  just get a glimpse of the top screen from time to time to know which button to mash(left or right).


----------



## Shiro09 (Aug 20, 2012)

Guys, I was just on the website and I think the song from the site is part of the Kingdom Hearts 3D soundtrack (correct me if I'm wrong). I also realised they improved the quality of the song compared to the DS game, although that's a given considering the the improvement between the consoles, or its just a song made for the website. Either way I'm still heaps hyped.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Aug 20, 2012)

Shiro09 said:


> Guys, I was just on the website and I think the song from the site is part of the *Kingdom Hearts 3D soundtrack (correct me if I'm wrong)*. I also realised they improved the quality of the song compared to the DS game, although that's a given considering the the improvement between the consoles, or its just a song made for the website. Either way I'm still heaps hyped.



Well, KH3D featured characters from TWEWY, so maybe this song was really in the soundtrack (can't tell, I didn't play the game yet.)
But I hope this teaser turns out to be for a new game.


----------



## CraddaPoosta (Aug 20, 2012)

Mah trousers are so soiled from the fangasm I just experienced.


----------



## Shiro09 (Aug 20, 2012)

MegaAce™ said:


> Shiro09 said:
> 
> 
> > Guys, I was just on the website and I think the song from the site is part of the *Kingdom Hearts 3D soundtrack (correct me if I'm wrong)*. I also realised they improved the quality of the song compared to the DS game, although that's a given considering the the improvement between the consoles, or its just a song made for the website. Either way I'm still heaps hyped.
> ...


I have the game, and actually have heard the soundtrack. I'm almost certain that they have the same song, I wouldn't be suprised.


----------



## boktor666 (Aug 20, 2012)

MegaAce™ said:


> boktor666 said:
> 
> 
> > I can now officially say, the song you're hearing on the teaser is something like CALLING, but its in fact likely to be Twister, the theme song from the first game
> ...


i know, but it sounded like twister for a bit in the back...


----------



## Lushay (Aug 20, 2012)

The World Ends With Two


----------



## Fear Zoa (Aug 20, 2012)

After listening to some of the songs from TWEWY again I'm actually pretty hyped for this. Game had a damn good soundtrack.


----------



## pokefloote (Aug 20, 2012)

The characters looked beautiful in KHDDD. Think they'll join the 3D realm of gameplay, or keep it in 2D?


----------



## CyborGamer (Aug 20, 2012)

Freaking awesome! This would definitely give me a new reason to get a 3DS, assuming that is the platform of course. Or perhaps... dare I say... Wii U?


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Aug 20, 2012)

Cool. Another announcement for an announcement...that has yet to be announced.


----------



## mad_gamer_jad (Aug 20, 2012)

Fuck yeah TWEWY is one of my all time favorite RPGs, and no matter what platform this is on I'm sold as long as it holds up.
Would be cool to see the game take place in the entirety of tokyo though


----------



## Zerousen (Aug 20, 2012)

I don't even mind if it's just a remake of the DS version, this is actually making me save up for a 3DS now...


----------



## Dork (Aug 20, 2012)

Lushay said:


> The World Ends With Two



The World Ends With You Too


----------



## Dead End (Aug 20, 2012)

Played around with the website in google chrome and got this... I could change the countdown down to 0 days (And 0 minutes,secs,ect) but I couldn't grab the image for that day.. :/ I'm guessing after 3 days the Logo will start to fade in, so they lock it?



Spoiler











Makes a good wallpaper..


----------



## Giratina3 (Aug 20, 2012)

Interesting Fact
Changing the date on your computer to the 21st, 22nd or 23rd August changes the tune on the site and the image changes as we've seen

Day 5 - Calling with no Lyrics
Day 4 - Twister Remix
Day 3 - Calling Remix with Lyrics


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Aug 20, 2012)

All version of the image:


Spoiler


----------



## DS1 (Aug 20, 2012)

dgwillia said:


> A 3DS remake of TWEWY would be epic, that or a sequel or something. Then again....i never finished the original lol


----------



## Giratina3 (Aug 20, 2012)

Hints at what this could be.
The blue font. Wii U is a blue square
Title puns - THE WORLD ENDS WITH 
It has to have two screens - Wii U has the touch pad controller to serve as the second screen.

This is all conjecture i have no proof, these are just possibilities.
It could be for either Nintendo Wii U, Nintendo 3DS.
Any other consoles are out of the question due to the need for Two Screens!


----------



## FieryFiend (Aug 20, 2012)

I honestly wouldn't mind a remake on the 3DS or an iOS port, or even an anime. Just as long as it includes a new soundtrack with remixes of everything and new songs :3

I'm not weird for that, am I?




Giratina3 said:


> Hints at what this could be.
> The blue font. Wii U is a blue square
> Title puns - THE WORLD ENDS WITH
> 
> This is all conjecture i have no proof, these are just possibilities.




I hope not


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Aug 20, 2012)

I would laugh so hard if this ended up being a totally new IP.


----------



## Warrior522 (Aug 20, 2012)

ASDFJKL(insert long line of keyboard hammering here)

YESYESYESYESOHMYGODYES*SQUEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE*

(mental image of me right now should be of a 6'4 230 pound man jumping up and down and shrieking like an overexcited fanwhatever)

I HAVE BEEN WAITING FOR MORE TWEWY FOR FIVE FUCKING YEARS IT'S ABOUT TIME WOOOOOO HOOOOO 8D


----------



## weavile001 (Aug 20, 2012)

OMFG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
its COMING!!!!!!!


i wonder if it is going to be a ds or a 3ds title.....


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Aug 20, 2012)

I never completed TWEWY, got half-way through. Enjoyed the little that I played, though.

TWEWY 2 for 3DS, I guess.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 20, 2012)

TWEWY was pretty bad, I can safely say I have zero enthusiasm for a sequel.


----------



## Zerousen (Aug 20, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> TWEWY was pretty bad, I can safely say I have zero enthusiasm for a sequel.



Might not have been your type of game. I admit, the gameplay is different, but I thought it was great. The story I thought was certainly something, at least at the time I was playing it.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 20, 2012)

Hikaru said:


> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> > TWEWY was pretty bad, I can safely say I have zero enthusiasm for a sequel.
> ...



The environment was a very obvious piece of bad fanservice and the gameplay wasn't different, it was a cluttered mess. Art annoyed me, characters annoyed me, and it was boring.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Aug 20, 2012)

Hikaru said:


> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> > TWEWY was pretty bad, I can safely say I have zero enthusiasm for a sequel.
> ...


TWEWY has got amazing reception from practically everyone. Guild just being Guild (lmao at setting being fanservice).


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 20, 2012)

soulx said:


> Hikaru said:
> 
> 
> > Guild McCommunist said:
> ...



Yes, critics are always incredibly correct. I'm not the only person that dislikes the game.

soulx being retarded (lmao)


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Aug 20, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Yes, critics are always incredibly correct. I'm not the only person that dislikes the game.
> 
> soulx being retarded (lmao)


"i hate the game because it's too japanese" (art and setting)


yep, that's guild all right.


----------



## emigre (Aug 20, 2012)

I found TWEWY to be 6/10 at best. The game was better than the usual Square shit but it certainly wasn't anything special.


----------



## thewarhammer (Aug 20, 2012)

...well, this year is TWEWY's 5th anniversary, so I think there is a possibility that this is just the countdown to some comemoration event...¬¬

...I share with some of Guild's feelings about this game. I find it interesting, but I too think the gameplay is messy (as the 2 last KH games...). But I like the environment, and the art (but it could be a lot better). If it turn out to be a sequence, hope they just improve the touch screen controls (it can be way more accurate), and they incorporate an optional configuration with buttons, please...>.


----------



## Gahars (Aug 20, 2012)

One word reaction: Meh.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Aug 20, 2012)

I still need to beat the original, but this definitely looks promising. I have a long backlog of games I need to beat, but rarely bother to play any of them.


----------



## DS1 (Aug 20, 2012)

TWEWY is my second favorite game of all time, it is absolutely freaking amazing. I am playing it as we speak, with my toes and blowing into the mic, because the controls are that good. Y'all are crazy. But yeah, I too feel very 'meh' about this, because a splash page from SE means absolutely nothing, and I've never been hot on the prospect of a sequel. Originally the game was supposed to be a trilogy, with three separate stories, but if they did do a sequel, they'll probably pull a Kingdom Hearts. "Let's take this fun and succinct story/concept and add A CRAPLOAD OF NONSENSE! COUNCIL OF DARK-HOODED LOSERS EATING POPSICLE OMG HEARTLESS REBORN KEY STRIKE BLEACH ANIME AHHHH!!!!!!!!"


----------



## DarkShinigami (Aug 20, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> soulx said:
> 
> 
> > Hikaru said:
> ...


everyone move along its guild being guild hating on something with his all mighty factual opinion

anywho on topic i for one can't wait for the 7 days to end to see if my long awaited sequel or 3ds remake is true id settle for either


----------



## weavile001 (Aug 20, 2012)

the only things that i liked were the battle system and the songs.


----------



## YoshiKart (Aug 20, 2012)

Lookin' forward to it. TWEWY was awesome.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 20, 2012)

DarkShinigami said:


> everyone move along its guild being guild hating on something with his all mighty factual opinion
> 
> anywho on topic i for one can't wait for the 7 days to end to see if my long awaited sequel or 3ds remake is true id settle for either



No opinion is factual. You should by now when I state something that's clearly an opinion, it's an opinion.

God forbid I dislike a game once in a while.


----------



## ForteGospel (Aug 20, 2012)

Dark S. said:


> Lushay said:
> 
> 
> > The World Ends With Two
> ...


The Worlds Ends Wii U


----------



## wolffangalchemist (Aug 20, 2012)

between this and KH3D Square-Enix is gonna be getting some money from me..... now if they would only give us more Crystal Chronicles games and reboot games llike Soul Blazer, Ilusion of Gaia, and Terranigma and could un-fuck the main Final Fantasy series.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Aug 20, 2012)

Yes please, TWEWY will always be remembered as a very unique masterpiece.


----------



## Hells Malice (Aug 20, 2012)

Hikaru said:


> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> > TWEWY was pretty bad, I can safely say I have zero enthusiasm for a sequel.
> ...



Don't feed the xenophobe.


----------



## Bobbyloujo (Aug 20, 2012)

I like TWEWY but I don't know about a sequel... I almost feel like it'd be better left alone.

Also, isn't it by the same team as Kingdom Hearts? Watch them pull a KH and release for the Vita or something... haha.


----------



## Giratina3 (Aug 20, 2012)

ForteGospel said:


> Dark S. said:
> 
> 
> > Lushay said:
> ...


The World Ends with


----------



## gamefan5 (Aug 20, 2012)

Hmm interesting. If it's the game we're all thinking about, perhaps the 3DS will pick off sales.
I'm not exactly googoo gaga over this game, but from what I've heard, it's seems like a good game.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Aug 20, 2012)

The World Begins with You.


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Aug 20, 2012)

> Blabla haters gona hate blablabla shitty talk about TWEWY









lalalalal I can't hear hear your hating -->(*-*)


----------



## Creqaw (Aug 20, 2012)

As much as I liked TWEWY, not gonna get this new thing if it's for 3DS.


----------



## no_chocobo (Aug 20, 2012)

Just went in and looked how the javascript on the page works (image urls are appended mathematically with the countdown date, so file name structure WILL NOT CHANGE), and dropping some links for you to keep checking back at:

Background Images:
http://www.square-en...in_bg_6days.jpg
http://www.square-en...in_bg_5days.jpg
http://www.square-en...in_bg_4days.jpg
http://www.square-en...in_bg_3days.jpg
http://www.square-en...in_bg_2days.jpg
http://www.square-en...in_bg_1days.jpg
http://www.square-en...in_bg_0days.jpg

Sound file links (should play in WMP):
http://www.square-en...QKL/sound_6days
http://www.square-en...QKL/sound_5days
http://www.square-en...QKL/sound_4days
http://www.square-en...QKL/sound_3days
http://www.square-en...QKL/sound_2days
http://www.square-en...QKL/sound_1days
http://www.square-en...QKL/sound_0days

BGM button images:
http://www.square-en...L/bgm_6days.gif
http://www.square-en...L/bgm_5days.gif
http://www.square-en...L/bgm_4days.gif
http://www.square-en...L/bgm_3days.gif
http://www.square-en...L/bgm_2days.gif
http://www.square-en...L/bgm_1days.gif
http://www.square-en...L/bgm_0days.gif


----------



## Izzy011 (Aug 20, 2012)

Ah TWEWY, another Square Enix game that I mildly enjoy and hate the fanbase of


----------



## Clydefrosch (Aug 21, 2012)

twewy: overclocked


itll be some stupid remake


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 21, 2012)

Izzy011 said:


> Ah TWEWY, another Square Enix game that I mildly enjoy and hate the fanbase of



Welcome to every Square Enix game. They all have horrible fanbases.


----------



## Izzy011 (Aug 21, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Izzy011 said:
> 
> 
> > Ah TWEWY, another Square Enix game that I mildly enjoy and hate the fanbase of
> ...


That's kind of what I was getting at. You just put it in better words.


----------



## Dingoo-fan 32 (Aug 21, 2012)

Oh, boy. Can't wait to see it! *---*


----------



## FieryFiend (Aug 21, 2012)

Just set the teaser site to my desktop background XD


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Aug 21, 2012)

wolffangalchemist said:


> reboot games llike Soul Blazer, Ilusion of Gaia, and Terranigma


Hell no. Squeenix would probably manage to screw up the Soul Blazer trilogy.Those are just games that are better left alone (unless Quintet raises back from the dead and continues making more amazing action RPGs.)
TWEWY is an alright game. It gave me a vibe similar to Gantz and some of the Shin Megami Tensei games that preceded it, but I wouldn't say that it's better than either.


----------



## Vaze (Aug 21, 2012)

I almost finished the original one but then stopped, guess this is a call to finish it lol

anyways yea, it's too obvious to be a teaser, but at least we are teased to speculate what this is to the original one xD




EZ-Megaman said:


> It gave me a vibe similar to Gantz and some of the Shin Megami Tensei games that preceded it, but I wouldn't say that it's better than either.



Yes, when I first played the game, I was wondering about the similarities of TWEWY and Gantz, and then some people talk about how TWEWY is extremely original


----------



## Law (Aug 21, 2012)

the world starts with us


----------



## Ultimabuster (Aug 21, 2012)

The World Ends With You - iPhone Version


----------



## naved.islam14 (Aug 21, 2012)

+1 For the want this like crazy club.


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Aug 21, 2012)

Hmm... I wounder what the full name will be.

The world ends with you original tittle was:
Subarashiki Kono Sekai
^Wonderful^This^^World" = It's a wonderful world.

The new title have something with Subaseka:
Should  I be ?
^Suba^^se^^ka^

Now I'm no expert on Japanese but I do understand some of it and a little how the grammar works.

But playing around with the available words I could guess the tittle could bee something like:
I'm I not enough for this world
I'm I enough for this world 
This world is not enough for me 

Nah... Sounds stupid....


----------



## weavile001 (Aug 21, 2012)

i wonder how much it will cost....


----------



## dhusui (Aug 21, 2012)

even though I won't be able to play this baby i'm just gonna wait for soundtrack to come out
TWEWY's bgm was awesome


----------



## broitsak (Aug 22, 2012)

Man i cant wait for this! Im going to play TWEWY until then.


----------



## Nalmontes (Aug 22, 2012)

anybody know how I can get the awesome song?


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Aug 22, 2012)

Nalmontes said:


> anybody know how I can get the awesome song?


RIGHT CLICK ME, AND SAVE LINK AS...


----------



## beta4attack (Aug 22, 2012)

Squeenix's Twitter says it's for PC and something I couldn't read because it's Japanese:
https://twitter.com/1stPD_PR/statuses/237376828870897664

Or am I mistaken? I just saw people on another forum cheering about this (and freaking out too)


----------



## gDan (Aug 22, 2012)

beta4attack said:


> Squeenix's Twitter says it's for PC and something I couldn't read because it's Japanese:
> https://twitter.com/...376828870897664
> 
> Or am I mistaken? I just saw people on another forum cheering about this (and freaking out too)



.... PC & Smartphones.


----------



## CollosalPokemon (Aug 22, 2012)

beta4attack said:


> Squeenix's Twitter says it's for PC and something I couldn't read because it's Japanese:
> https://twitter.com/...376828870897664
> 
> Or am I mistaken? I just saw people on another forum cheering about this (and freaking out too)



[ TIMELIMIT WITHIN 7DAYS ] PC＆ｽﾏｰﾄﾌｫﾝ

=

[ TIMELIMIT WITHIN 7DAYS ] PC＆SMARTPHONES

If it's for PC, at least it'll be on the bay soon after release.


----------



## DragorianSword (Aug 22, 2012)

CollosalPokemon said:


> beta4attack said:
> 
> 
> > Squeenix's Twitter says it's for PC and something I couldn't read because it's Japanese:
> ...



I think this isn't about the game but about the site being able to run/be displayed on both pc and smarthphone browsers.
I could be wrong but I think it is.


----------



## FieryFiend (Aug 22, 2012)

DragorianSword said:


> CollosalPokemon said:
> 
> 
> > beta4attack said:
> ...



Makes sense


----------



## rt141 (Aug 23, 2012)

Oh God Yes, excuse whilst I fanboy in a corner


----------



## Vaze (Aug 23, 2012)

but if it's for iOS devices, I'll be cheering for it 

I just hope it won't be for docomo only .___.


----------



## lizard81288 (Aug 23, 2012)

Lets make some _Noise _for this game....


----------



## Range-TE (Aug 23, 2012)

This isn't a teaser, anyone who's played the games would know its twewy from a mile away.
love the Mash up Music of the first game's soundtrack.

any guesses for platform? i can see it working well for 3DS or Wii U


----------



## gDan (Aug 23, 2012)

DragorianSword said:


> CollosalPokemon said:
> 
> 
> > beta4attack said:
> ...



Yeah, you are right. It referred to the teaser, not to the teased game! ^_-


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Aug 23, 2012)

Dark S. said:


> Lushay said:
> 
> 
> > The World Ends With Two
> ...


"Allan, please come up with a title for the World Ends With You 2."


----------



## Shiro09 (Aug 23, 2012)

Range-TE said:


> This isn't a teaser, anyone who's played the games would know its twewy from a mile away.
> love the Mash up Music of the first game's soundtrack.
> 
> any guesses for platform? i can see it working well for 3DS or Wii U


I bet my money on the 3DS. The characters were shown on the 3DS and TWEWY is a game that can only be experienced on a handheld/touchscreen, which could mean it would also be on the Wii U, oh well.
ps imagine playing it on the Wii


----------



## Fear Zoa (Aug 23, 2012)

To everyone saying its a pc/smartphone game, I don't see it working really well on either platform, or at least not the way it was on ds anyway. On the ds it required some rather precise touch screen controls that would be pretty hard to do with ones fingers or a mouse. Besides, who hypes a smartphone game?


----------



## admotonic (Aug 23, 2012)

For the love of god, please don't be on pc or smartphone! A lot of the magic of TWEWY came from the amazing, innovative combat system. Smartphones lack the d-pad, and pc's are to hard for the touch screen stuff (TWEWY on an emulator on PC was almost impossible to play). I would love a TWEWY game on my iphone but some of that magic would be lost in my eyes. Most likely on the 3ds anyway, or maybe even the wii u (definite console seller right there!)


----------



## jrk190 (Aug 23, 2012)

You can forward to the final day, It's definitely a TWEWY game, the song is finally filled in with all the lyrics, sounds amazing... I can't wait, I hope it's for 3DS.


----------



## FieryFiend (Aug 23, 2012)

no_chocobo said:


> Just went in and looked how the javascript on the page works (image urls are appended mathematically with the countdown date, so file name structure WILL NOT CHANGE), and dropping some links for you to keep checking back at:
> 
> Background Images:
> http://www.square-en...in_bg_6days.jpg
> ...




The new ones didnt work ._.

Could someone who understands this stuff find out the links for the new backgrounds and music? (days 2 1 and 0)
Or could you at least tell me how and I'll do it


----------



## gDan (Aug 23, 2012)

Guys, it's not gonna be on smartphone and pc, come on! I fell for that too, but it doesn't make any sense... If you go here: https://twitter.com/1stPD_PR you can see they wrote that since day one and its somewhat clearly referring to the link to the teaser site. =P
If it really turns out to be a smartphone game I think will lose any faith I had left in Squenix!


----------



## no_chocobo (Aug 23, 2012)

FieryFiend said:


> The new ones didnt work ._.
> 
> Could someone who understands this stuff find out the links for the new backgrounds and music? (days 2 1 and 0)
> Or could you at least tell me how and I'll do it



Those links will work, once they upload those files to the server.... which seeing as 3days files are for today, 2days will be uploaded very soon.


----------



## CollosalPokemon (Aug 23, 2012)

For those interested, I've uncovered the "0 days left" materials.

(spoilered out of respect)



Spoiler



Background Image: (final)





Music: (final)
http://www.square-enix.co.jp/subaseka/images/URZEA/sound_0days.mp3


----------



## Arras (Aug 23, 2012)

CollosalPokemon said:


> For those interested, I've uncovered the "0 days left" materials.
> 
> (spoilered out of respect)
> 
> ...


So the 5-character code was different, huh... How did you find these? I'm kinda curious. Did you check the javascript?
EDIT: NVM, I found it in the javascript as well.
For the final 3 days, replace the NCQKL in the URL with URZEA and they should work.


----------



## Giratina3 (Aug 23, 2012)

CollosalPokemon said:


> For those interested, I've uncovered the "0 days left" materials.
> 
> (spoilered out of respect)
> 
> ...


This image makes a great desktop background!


----------



## weavile001 (Aug 23, 2012)

CollosalPokemon said:


> For those interested, I've uncovered the "0 days left" materials.
> 
> (spoilered out of respect)
> 
> ...


only an idiot or a blind guy will think that this isnt is twewy.


----------



## FieryFiend (Aug 23, 2012)

Arras said:


> CollosalPokemon said:
> 
> 
> > For those interested, I've uncovered the "0 days left" materials.
> ...



you guys are awesome


----------



## Warrior522 (Aug 23, 2012)

FieryFiend said:


> Arras said:
> 
> 
> > CollosalPokemon said:
> ...



ohmygoshohmygoshohmygosh sunday cannot possibly come soon enough


----------



## Ace Overclocked (Aug 23, 2012)

I would be so pissed if this was just a 3ds remake of the 1st one.


----------



## lizard81288 (Aug 23, 2012)

FieryFiend said:


> no_chocobo said:
> 
> 
> > snip
> ...



Here is 0 Days


http://www.square-enix.co.jp/subaseka/images/URZEA/sound_0days.mp3

Watch/Listen


----------



## PyroSpark (Aug 23, 2012)

I SHAT MYSELF IN EXCITEMENT.


----------



## CollosalPokemon (Aug 24, 2012)

I couldn't resist doing this. (moreover, I was bored)


----------



## weavile001 (Aug 24, 2012)

CollosalPokemon said:


> I couldn't resist doing this. (moreover, I was bored)


lol


----------



## RupeeClock (Aug 24, 2012)

Squenix blew it.
This is not a TWEWY sequel. this is not even a remake for the 3DS.

It's a port for iOS.
http://andriasang.com/con2d5/twewy_ios/


----------



## beta4attack (Aug 24, 2012)

There's some news saying it's for iOS >.<
http://www.siliconer...iphone-version/

EDIT: Ninja'd o.o


----------



## Vaze (Aug 24, 2012)

okay, like I said before, if it's for iOS I'll still be happy 
too bad if it's just a remake though :/


----------



## Gahars (Aug 24, 2012)

An iOS port?

I think Square Enix should hand out an iOU to all the disappointed fans out there.


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Aug 24, 2012)

Sqare Enix: Trollolololol iOS *troll face*

But that does not mean thats gonna be for iOS
I mean i havent seen a TEASER site for an iOS GAME!!

All we know now that there is gonna be a iOS port of TWEWY.
The teaser site may still be related to a sequel.


----------



## weavile001 (Aug 24, 2012)

dafãquingxit
its not a sequel...


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Aug 24, 2012)

I'm shitting myself right now.


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Aug 24, 2012)

As i said 
http://www.siliconer...an-an-ios-port/

Maybe we get a android port too!! *derp*

Edit: I think this is gonna kill u guys

//


----------



## Ahrimhan (Aug 25, 2012)

StanScheler said:


> Edit: I think this is gonna kill u guys
> 
> //


----------



## Lushay (Aug 25, 2012)

Square Enix...whyyyy?  The controls for this will be difficult and confusing. swiping and tapping screen buttons on a 3.5 inch screen?? I hoping this isn't true.


----------



## porkiewpyne (Aug 25, 2012)

Lushay said:


> Square Enix...whyyyy?  The controls for this will be difficult and confusing. swiping and tapping screen buttons on a 3.5 inch screen?? I hoping this isn't true.


Look at it this way. At least it is just a port of the original game which we can play on the DS itself with minimal and/or insignificant differences. Imagine if they decided to release the sequel which we are all expecting for the iOS only. Now that may just be rage-worthy


----------



## DragorianSword (Aug 25, 2012)

A little dissapointed it's not a sequel, just a little since the TWEWY doesn't really need a sequel but I did get excited from the possibility for a sequel.
I'm kind of curious how the IOS game will work. You probably won't be able to control your partner, which is kind of dissapointing.
I hope it will get some extra's storywise or more pins.


----------



## dhusui (Aug 25, 2012)

I don't really worry about the "new game" being only port of IOS. I am really concerned about whether they have ridiculous in-app purchases to play all chapters


----------



## googs (Aug 26, 2012)

if you look carefully at the center building on the site with countdown.. its the 104 building!!! so it is probably twewy related ...might be 2nd game..(this was posted on (23:hours 59 minutes and 10 seconds


----------



## Hells Malice (Aug 26, 2012)

Ow. The song got butchered by some male rapshit accompanyment. Gross.


----------



## ChaosZero816 (Aug 26, 2012)

The countdown is over and its just an iOS port. Still like the music though. Time to move on.


----------



## broitsak (Aug 26, 2012)

God dang it.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Aug 26, 2012)

Nxenz said:


> God dang it.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=euotq0LLNdo



Anyway, Who wants to speculate how much it's going to cost? 

I'm putting my bets on a price around $25-30.


----------



## ChaosZero816 (Aug 26, 2012)

TwinRetro said:


> Anyway, Who wants to speculate how much it's going to cost?
> 
> I'm putting my bets on a price around $25-30.


Found the price after exploring the site. Around 18$ for iPhone and 20$ for iPad.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Aug 26, 2012)

ChaosZero816 said:


> TwinRetro said:
> 
> 
> > Anyway, Who wants to speculate how much it's going to cost?
> ...



Well, that price is still asinine IMO.


----------



## fodderstein (Aug 26, 2012)

oh,an ios port....wait a minute....2 player fighting on 1 screen....wasn't there a ss some time before with the same thing?


(if that was photoshopped or i totally imagined it, ignore/delete this.)


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Aug 26, 2012)

And here we go
Its for Iphone and Ipad and the prices are

########IPhone #####IPad
Europe###14.49 € ###15.99 €
USA#####17.99 $ ###19.99 $
UK#####12.99 £ ####13.99 £
Japan####1800 Yen # 2000 Yen

And the release date is August 27 2012

And its called TWEWY Solo Remix


----------



## DragorianSword (Aug 26, 2012)

I have to say, the game really does look better.


----------



## Lastly (Aug 26, 2012)

Sorry fellows. The other day when I was blogging about a project... I was creating twewy from scratch on the iPhone. But with this... I don't think I need to go any further. Anyway, this is the gameplay for the official Solo Remix from Enix.


----------



## AceWarhead (Aug 26, 2012)

Lastly said:


> [media]http://www.youtube.c...MA&feature=plcp[/media]
> 
> Sorry fellows. The other day when I was blogging about a project... I was creating twewy from scratch on the iPhone. But with this... I don't think I need to go any further. Anyway, this is the gameplay for the official Solo Remix from Enix.


This looks even more mind boggling than the original TWEWY. How the heck an you control 2 players at once?


----------



## Devin (Aug 26, 2012)

Hells Malice said:


> Ow. The song got butchered by some male rapshit accompanyment. Gross.



Twister Gang Remix. Not the best remix there is. I see they mixed Twister Remixs (Twister, Twister Remix, Twister Gang Remix) with Calling, and Hybrid. Definitely would like to download a few of these mixes of all the songs. There's some more music mixed in which is either the Japanese versions of the songs or some other OST music I don't recognize. I'd like a remix of O-Parts TBH.


----------



## Lastly (Aug 26, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8RmsJY77X7w

Another one here.


----------



## boktor666 (Aug 27, 2012)

Ok this is dissappointing. They did make the graphics a little better, we can all agree on that. BUT, tapping enemies to summon your partner.. No.... just.. no. No top screen combat. Just touching. It's insane. that's it. Faith lost.


----------



## Ultimabuster (Sep 1, 2012)

Ok, all hope is not lost! To those of you who have not finished the game, do not read on as there are spoilers and I don't know how to do a spoiler tag or whatever.






After completing the game and getting the secret ending, this picture is displayed. I will let it do the talking for me.
http://i.imgur.com/oCjx9.jpg

Video footage.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yR393hS2C_g


So, new character? Seems to be a mix of Neku, Joshua and Shiki. This could be hinting at a sequel which details what happens during the week between when Neku is shot by Joshua, and when he awakes in Shibuya and meets with the rest.


----------



## weavile001 (Sep 1, 2012)

Ultimabuster said:


> Ok, all hope is not lost! To those of you who have not finished the game, do not read on as there are spoilers and I don't know how to do a spoiler tag or whatever.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


they just love to make us gone freak about games.


----------



## Ultimabuster (Sep 1, 2012)

Spoilers again


http://ft.trillian.im/453da099afb92f00779ec671e5cc65db5435639f/6akXb567YLkUFYP6hh3adK57kkUMa.jpg

Not in the game itself, but shows how it could be a mix of Neku, Josh and Shiki.


----------



## weavile001 (Sep 1, 2012)

look at the building,  NEW 7 DAYS


----------



## Ultimabuster (Sep 1, 2012)

And the new girl is also holding Mr Mew


----------



## weavile001 (Sep 1, 2012)

she could be shiki´s friend.


----------



## Ultimabuster (Sep 1, 2012)

I still like the idea what it could be something to do with the 7 day gap between the final week and the ending credits.

But at this point it's hard to tell.


----------



## Anfroid (Sep 1, 2012)

i think it might be shiki, cause iirc she took the form of her friend for some reason. but that's just my thought.


----------



## weavile001 (Sep 1, 2012)

f9232275 said:


> i think it might be shiki, cause iirc she took the form of her friend for some reason. but that's just my thought.



in the ds version ending her hair was almost black and short


----------



## Ultimabuster (Sep 1, 2012)

She also had glasses and held Mr Mew differently iirc


----------



## Ziggy Zigzagoon (Sep 1, 2012)

Lastly said:


> [media]http://www.youtube.c...MA&feature=plcp[/media]
> 
> Sorry fellows. The other day when I was blogging about a project... I was creating twewy from scratch on the iPhone. But with this... I don't think I need to go any further. Anyway, this is the gameplay for the official Solo Remix from Enix.


No, please continue. That would be interesting by itself.


----------



## jrk190 (Sep 1, 2012)

Ziggy Zigzagoon said:


> Lastly said:
> 
> 
> > [media]http://www.youtube.c...MA&feature=plcp[/media]
> ...


It'd be great if you continued, for us Itouch users...


----------



## Lastly (Sep 1, 2012)

jrk190 said:


> Ziggy Zigzagoon said:
> 
> 
> > Lastly said:
> ...


Yeah, I just made up my mind the other day; I will continue. I'm also ripping some new HD sprite from the game.

The gameplay was going to feature the game itself with the deleted japanese contents and some additional chapters. The battle system is way different form Square's approach with the single screen adaption. 

My idea as I was working on it was to feature Neku and his partner in two dimension similar to how the top and bottom represent two dimensions on the DS. When you switch to the partner dimension, you can briefly control them for a little while independently with their own move sets and they can move like freely like Neku. When the timer is up, the view switches to Neku and you can see a "crossover" or intersection of the two plane of the two dimension and your partner, now transparent, fight the noise along side with you. If you land a hit on the same enemy as your partner, you rack up your points to use your Special Pin. 

On paper, it sounds like a bad approach, but the battle system itself is much better in action. I just started on the battle engine, but when I finish the engine and of course add more enemies (as there is only one baddies and one test boss atm), I will release a demo. There will be no ETA of course, as my I can never finish with my estimated time. 

I plan to make some extra cutscenes and some new characters and perhaps add some of my own storyline along with elaboration, if time allows and of course people accept this. Don't worry, I'm actually a pretty good author. And it will be after the main game if you want to avoid this.


----------



## JeffNoto (Sep 5, 2012)

That new 7 days thing is almost certainly going to be dlc. If you don't buy it, Squenix will think you don't like the game and won't produce any more content for the IP.


----------

